# BSNL bill of Rs.3000 :( for PLAN change [BBG 1445 ULD COMBO]



## kool (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys,
I migrated from *BB FN COMBO 500* (NU) to *BB COMBO ULD 1445*  on 23 June 2014. Today i got my bill for JUNE and its Rs.3000  From last 3 years i was getting bill Rs.1000-1200 for "FN combo 500" but why they have charged so high for migration ?? 
In JUNE bill, it showing *BBG CNT COMBO 500* , what is this CNT ?? And why they have charged Rs.1445 as one time deposit just for 7 days ? 23june-30-june ?
Somebody explain it me ..    I am attaching image of bill of  previous month MAY and JUNE. I have migrated my plan in June month.

*i.imgur.com/OKpoFnL.jpg

**********
*i.imgur.com/oH2uVwp.jpg

*******

*i.imgur.com/omYkAP5.jpg


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 15, 2014)

Go to the exchange. Dispute your bill. Commercial officer there will be able to help you.

Please note that you should not pay it until you clear the dispute. Once paid money cannot be recovered or adjusted. (My experience)


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

One time charge is broadband activation charge IMO 

BTW, what is this usage charge I always wonder....


----------



## rj27 (Jul 15, 2014)

What was your existing security deposit before the change of this plan. In my experience their billing system do charge one month advance rental automatically in case you have done the plan change via their selfcare portal. It doesn't consider how much security deposit you already have. 

However when the plan is changed by the exchange people it's not added, at least that's what my observation is so far. 

To deal with this go to the account officer of your exchange and dispute it and only pay the adjusted bill. If you make the full payment now then it will be added to the security deposit amount and will only be adjusted at the time of disconnection.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 15, 2014)

BSNL  recently revised/renamed the FN(Free night) to CNT(Concessional Night Tariff). they start charging at night also. see here *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...t-usage-broadband-charges-new-plan-names.html.


----------



## baiju (Jul 15, 2014)

It should be the fixed deposit charge, which is usually equal to the amount of the plan you selected. So your bill amount will be twice the plan amount for the first month.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 15, 2014)

Monthly Charge 752 comes because you changed your plan on 23rd June So before 23rd it is 500.
(500/30)*22+(1445/30)*8=752

The only thing I found unusual is your one time charge ie it should be ₹945 instead of 1445 because you already paid the ₹500 as one-time charge at the time of taking bbc combo fn 500 so you should only pay the remaining ₹945 as security charge


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2014)

As @rijinpk1 said, it's because of the charges accumulated towards your 2PM-8PM downloads. 



> The existing per MB charges after free download/upload under ‘Free Night(FN)’ usage Broadband Plans has been revised to 0.3 Ps per MB from Morning 8 Hrs to Night 2 Hrs and *0.15 ps per MB from Night 2 hrs to Mng 8 Hrs for all the existing* and new Broadband customers in all the circles.



BSNL Revised Free Night Usage Broadband Charges with New Plan Names | BSNL TeleServices | New Broadband Plans | Mobile Plans | Telecom Courses

Either change your ISP or don't download in your Night. :/


----------



## rj27 (Jul 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Monthly Charge 752 comes because you changed your plan on 23rd June So before 23rd it is 500.
> (500/30)*22+(1445/30)*8=752
> 
> The only thing I found unusual is your one time charge ie it should be ₹945 instead of 1445 because you already paid the ₹500 as one-time charge at the time of taking bbc combo fn 500 so you should only pay the remaining ₹945 as security charge


It's their billing system inefficiency which automatically charges the full amount of the plan without considering the existing security. I faced the same thing while the plan change was done through online portal (selfcare.ndc). When the plan was changed by exchange people there was no charge.

Even Bsnl people don't understand their own system


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 15, 2014)

Are chill guys!
These is security deposit!
In your next bill 1445/- will add to security amount!

When you opt out of this Bsnl Broadband the security amount will be added in your account or you will receive cheque!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 16, 2014)

check this link 500fn withdrawn and 500cnt is new plan users are automatically switched from 500fn to cnt BSNL Broadband plans Free Night Usage Nomenclature changed and revised Concessional Night usage tariff maybe its your night usage that costed you


----------

